# 1983 alternator wiring mk1 help



## Tommytater (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an 83 gti. My battery light and oil light come on bright with ignition. Car starts and they use to go out. Recently they started to glow a little and never go out. 
My car has always ran great. The last few times I've driven it the car misses a beat a few times. And after it's warmed up you can not give it gas and slowly let out of the clutch. As you put a load on the motor the lights in the cluster go out! So I thought it was a bad ground somewhere. I figured when the motor shifted a little it made a good connection then when it went back the connection was lost again. Am I crazy?
So I checked the plug on the back of the atlernator I get continuity from the outer red wire to the connection at the battery and nothing from the other red wire at the battery. They both go to the battery correct? I thought they both came together and went to the battery. If only one is connected will it cause these symptoms?
And today I was driving it and it died. If I went above 1200 rpms is sputters out. 
Then it died. So I feel like if the cars not getting correct voltage it's not going to run correctly. 
Now the batterys dead from trying to get it home. It's on trickle charge tonight. 
Tomorrow I'm going to get a plug from the junk yard or maybe just wire in female terminals and wire it directly. 
Opinions? Comments?
Thanks
Tommy


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Poor grounds*

your problems with MK1 Charging system is easily rectified with additional grounds at least 8 gauge from batt to chassis to alt and engine block or better upgrade to a 90 amp from a mk2 

the mk1 ones had barely enough juice 45-65 amps 
Every mk1 i ever owned the first thing went was the stock alternator. a good source of course is the favorite junkyard for brackets etc 

my 82 jetta is running 13.8 v with every normal thing on, has a 90 amp from a mk2


----------



## Tommytater (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. Took your advice. Pick a part adventure this morning got me a good alt from a 88 gti with brackets. It's 95 out rightnow. When the sun goes away I'm gonna start the install. What sucks is my timing shield on the inside. I took my outer cover off a long time ago. I have to put a hole in it in order to put a bolt through to the new bracket design. The mk2 shields have a whole already there. 
And I took the cables as well from the doner. I'll post my results after I'm all done. 
Thanks again


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

Here you go....

http://mk1ultra.com/mods/90a_alt/


----------



## Tommytater (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok. Put in new to me alternator. 2 new ground cables. Works great now thanks for the suggestion. The bracket was a little tricky. Might have been operator error. Got it all to work. Stoked. 

Thanks again
Tommy


----------

